# Rlt17 A-Like



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Having missed my RLT17 since I sold it to Jot earlier in the year, I was surprised to see this little beauty come up for sale last week over on the 'other side'










Giving it a cursory glance you'd say, 'that's a '17', but you'd be wrong, it's a Glycine pocket watch.










and here's a poor picture of a '17 for comparison's sake










As you can see, they are uncannily similar and both share the same/very similar manual wind movement. It's not an old piece by any stretch of the imagination and unfortunately it didn't come with any papers to date it. It's not in the Glycine archive section so if anyone knows anything about it, I'd be pleased to hear from you.

My daughter wanted a pocket watch, I like my Glycines and I couldn't afford to buy back the '17 when Jot recently sold it on, so I think this is a perfect compromise.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

That dial style has been around for a long time, here`s something quite similar...

*"Services"** Despatch Rider `Lumed dial` made in Germany by Thiel Bros., circa early 1930s.*










:wink2:


----------



## msq (Feb 18, 2010)

I think the glycine is old enough. The T swiss made T shows that it is still using tritium lume. Not sure when tritium was discontinued though....


----------

